# Identifying My Pitbull's Correct Color



## christinalouise (Aug 16, 2015)

I am in need of some help in correctly identifying my pit's color. She is a unique color I haven't seen before. I know it is a brindle of some sort but can't seem to pin point an exact one. I got her from a kill shelter in the Kansas City/Lee's Summit area and they didn't know either. I have to register her with the county and city I now live in so that I may keep her. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

That is what Bob Hemphill referred to as "silver red brindle" in his old advertisements. This color is extremely common within the Old Family Red Nose strain.
I have a few that color myself.
When referring to red Apbt's, it should be kept simple. (Red, light red, dark red, silver red). Too many people these days are using novice akc terminology to describe Pit Dogs (chocolate etc) These terms were NEVER used by the old school dogmen in reference to red dogs.


----------



## christinalouise (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you! ? I am new to the owning a Pitbull thing so I'm novice.


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

Well, now you know ?
You're welcome btw


----------

